# Best Replacement Bearings



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

Looking for some help on what bearings I should go with as replacements for the loud worn out stock ones in my Grandwave 20. And where I should get them from. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dunavantw09 (Mar 16, 2015)

Try boca bearings. Great quality for decent price..plus a lot of options depending on what you want. 
http://www.bocabearings.com


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

I was looking at them earlier today but didn't see a listing for the Grandwave 20


----------



## Dunavantw09 (Mar 16, 2015)

You'll have to measure them. they should have the size. Are you 100% sure the bearings are shot? I've heavily fished my grandwave 30 for more than 10 years. Cleaned an oiled the bearings when they needed it and mine are still smooth and quiet. An unbalanced spool will cause loud humming when casting and is often confused with shot bearings.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

That brings up the "ABEC ratings" for bearings ... At what point does the additional precision cease to be advantageous in fishing reels ? ABEC 3, ABEC 5, ABEC 7, etc ?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

call them and they will look them up for you. I use orange seal in all my conventional reels.

Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sandcrab said:


> call them and they will look them up for you. I use orange seal in all my conventional reels.
> 
> Sandcrab


What do you mean by that? Orange Seal, looking at the website, makes 3 products, a bike cleaner, a chain lube, and a tubeless tire sealant.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Look under fishing reels or do a query. Send them an email as I did not see Daiwa Grand Wave 20 listed - only the 40 and 50 sizes...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

From Jeff Brooks at Boca Bearing:

"My name is Jeff Brooks and I am the Fishing Reel Account Executive. I would be happy to assist you in finding the right bearings for your reels. Unfortunately we do not have that reel listed on our reference page. http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing-applications/fishing-reel/bearings-by-model

However we would like to get it added. I have attached a bearing size chart that you can use as a reference guide to size the bearings or you can mail them to us, Attention Jeff Brooks and we will size them here. We want to make sure you get the correct bearings. We would be willing to offer a discount in exchange for the information and a short installation video. Thank you for your interest in Boca Bearings and please let me know if I can be of any further assistance."

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

View attachment 15159



From Jeff Brooks at Boca Bearing:

"My name is Jeff Brooks and I am the Fishing Reel Account Executive. I would be happy to assist you in finding the right bearings for your reels. Unfortunately we do not have that reel listed on our reference page. http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing-applications/fishing-reel/bearings-by-model

However we would like to get it added. I have attached a bearing size chart that you can use as a reference guide to size the bearings or you can mail them to us, Attention Jeff Brooks and we will size them here. We want to make sure you get the correct bearings. We would be willing to offer a discount in exchange for the information and a short installation video. Thank you for your interest in Boca Bearings and please let me know if I can be of any further assistance."

Sandcrab


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

Thanks sandcrab I'll send them an email tonight. And yes I'm sure they are shot they are really fast but loud and loose. Im sure I could keep fishing it with no issues but I want to try some upgrades. I was looking the orange seal ABEC 7s


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Daiwa schematics show the same part numbers for the GW20 & 30. If Boca lists the 30, I would think the bearings they carry are the same for your 20. If you're just looking for replacement bearings, a call to Daiwa's service dept could get you the specs on the OEM bearings, which is really all that's needed for fishing. Tinkering, of course, is optional.


----------

